
Writing a compiler in Ruby, bottom up (2008) - rspivak
http://hokstad.com/compiler
======
xrcltr
I might have read past the initial section if they had spelled technical terms
properly.

The authors may very well have been knowledgeable when this was written in
2008, but with such a glaring issue I won't take the time to read it.

~~~
chrisseaton
I don't think English is Vidar's first language. Would you like to try writing
a technical article in Norwegian?

~~~
ludamad
Yes... with programming so English-centric, we have to be understanding.

